# stopped growing



## stoner 420 (Aug 28, 2006)

i have a question....... i transplanted my girls"sprouts" into so MG feeds for three months and since then i have not had any new growth the r not growing at all.......... some of the stems have turned a reddish color and i am not sure y can some pls try to explain y they have stoped growing and what is this reddish stem is it bad or normal..............


----------



## Darth BongWongDong (Aug 28, 2006)

red stem ussually comes from lack of nutes or stress or both...search for nute disorders or stress on here and maybe that will help


----------



## ftw2012 (Aug 28, 2006)

id guess that its the MG.   ive read all over to not use MG...and on sprouts for sure.   it has lots of ferts in the soil already.  like too many....sorry stoned and dont know how to explain....wait for more complete explination please.  BYE!


----------



## stoner 420 (Aug 28, 2006)

well i don't understand y The Brother Grunt would tell me to go buy it if it wasn't good for it i hope he wouldn't cause he is a very respected mod on this site......... but i do appricate the heads up and thanks for trying to look out for me and mayb u r right and he just goofed this once i will pm him and check....again thanks....and anyone else that reads this pls feel free to add more advice


----------



## ftw2012 (Aug 28, 2006)

i couldnt remember who....but i know someone on the site uses it with success.....just my luck it would be him....right?  lol.   i know it can be used.   but have heard that people who use it have more problems.   Maybe TBG does ok with it cuz he is awesome.


----------



## stoner 420 (Aug 28, 2006)

yeah mayb u r right...... he is very good at what he does thats y i went with his advice .... he told me that i would not have to feed them until flower time..... so it sounded good.. mayb not a good choice for a begginer.... but i have read that people don't really like the MG materials on this site i did wonder but then i thought well he is good and has probably tryied this so i will go with what he said..... but a first time a good time for trail and error......thanks for the reply


----------



## ROOR (Aug 28, 2006)

The big reason is because you cant control the mix, having time released ferts which makes it hard to control or flush for that matter.


----------



## stoner 420 (Aug 29, 2006)

hey astra... i don't know what the hell u r talking about and i don't think u do either so if u don't know what u r telling other ppl like in this case we were discussing what TBG had HELPED me with and me and FTW where stating that TBG is very good at what he does so where in that did u get that i was "accusing someone of shit" in this case i have seen u b rude and ugly to ppl so to me ur advice is null and void, stay out of coversations that don't ubtain to u

edited by Stoney Bud (No name calling please)


----------



## stoner 420 (Aug 29, 2006)

oh yeah if u had read and followed what u read then u would know what we were talking about and i was talking about the soil that TBG told me to pick up so read and read and read some more cause u don't have a clue


----------



## Grim Reefer (Aug 29, 2006)

Hey all it's Grim,
Well from what I am reading it sound like your plants have a major Phosphorous issue. More like to much. 
Check out this site, I believe it should help.
http://www.onlinepot.org/grow/nutrients.htm


----------



## astra007 (Aug 29, 2006)

well, you got yer wish.  no help from me ever again. this is an OPEN FORUM so if you want privacy then go to PM's, otherwise any1 is free to join into any thread and post. yer on ignore = go figure, thats what you do to peeps like you.  and yes, im rude to people that are rude to me.



edited by Stoney Bud. (No name calling please)


----------



## stoner 420 (Aug 29, 2006)

Edited by Stoney Bud. No need for a flame war over this. Stoner 420 has stated he doesn't want help from astra007. That's clear. Nothing more need be said about it please.


----------



## stoner 420 (Aug 29, 2006)

sorry everyone we were interuppted. pls give ur advice about the phosphuros thing i check the bag and it has npk of 0.21-0.07-0.14 so if any one knows y this is happening pls help

edited by Stoney Bud. Flame war is over. Back to fun now.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 29, 2006)

*Whats up stoner 420. I would say your problem was there before you transplanted them into the MG soil. When you transplanted did you get most of the other soil off the roots? If you look at all of my grows they are done with MG soil from start to finish with no problems. To date i've never ever had any problems with MG soil what so ever as long as you don't give them any nutes until flower and when you do very small doses. Stoner got any recent pics? *


----------



## Stoney Bud (Aug 29, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> If you look at all of my grows they are done with MG soil from start to finish with no problems. To date i've never ever had any problems with MG soil what so ever as long as you don't give them any nutes until flower and when you do very small doses.


*Bro, you're awesome man!!! I think you could grow in a vat of acid! You've just got the magic touch man!! All of your grows have been an instruction in perfection to the rest of us.*

*Keep doin what you're doin man! You have totaly awesome buds man!!!

(Sorry about editing in a thread you're in. We've got such a cool group of folks here, I don't ever want a temper tantrum to ruin it for anyone. I tried to only edit the name calling and obvious flame fishing. You're so mellow, you never get upset!)

*


----------



## advocate (Aug 29, 2006)

I for one use MG soil with satisfactory results, I tried other soils and self fertilizing but couldn't match it, so I reverted back to MG, it gives me fair results with minimum fuss..


----------



## stoner 420 (Aug 29, 2006)

hey guys i apologize for the name calling kinda childish......n-e-ways TBG i think u r right i think the problem was here before i transplanted i did try to get the old dirt off and i did not put the old dirt in the pots so they should b comeing up here soon i think i ripped a couple of the little spider roots and and thats y i think they have stopped growing so mayb with a little help from u guys and a little reading and TLC i think they will recover........ TBG i will try to get some pics for u .............. is there any thing i can do to speed the recovery process up...... Should i just wait and see what happens.....thanks for the replys i am learning alot from u guys especially from reading TBG's post he is great am hopeing u guys can help me get my girls back to life......


----------



## stoner 420 (Aug 29, 2006)

here is the pics that u asked for TBG..... if u can make it out one of the pics is of the plant with the red stem..... the one with all the leaves on it was growing good till i transplanted........ i think they some are sativas and the one with all the leaves is an indica what do yall think i thought i had read that sativas had broad leaves and sativas narrow and very pointy at the end...... did i remember this right if so i think this will b a good grow with a little experience with both......... they r bagseed and this is more or less a learning grow no need for optimum yeilds just trying to learn so any help is appreciated....................................... 

Thanks guys for not kicking me out for the thing with astra cause i did not mean to get so carried away i will remember to b more like TBG calm and collective..............lol


----------



## Grim Reefer (Aug 30, 2006)

Weed will not grow in that soil. These type of plants are very sensitive to acid. As wood breaks down, it creates acid and will cause nute lockouts. I personally would start over and try a product called: Fox Farm Soils. Also can't go wrong with worm casting.

100% wrong soil

Try this place:
http://www.wormsway.com

I use to mix my own soil and here is a pic of the finished product.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 30, 2006)

*Whats up stoner 420. I would give them a few days to recover from the transplant. How often do you water them? * 
*Hey Grim i would have to disagree with you that MJ can't grow in MG soil. I have used it every grow with great results. Take a look at my grows.*


----------



## Grim Reefer (Aug 30, 2006)

You could be right. However I have never grown with that type of soil. From my research in the past, it was stated not to be good, plus is it also a known facted that bark produces acid as it breaks down. 
I have always mix my own soil with wormcasting, Bat Guano, Greensand, purelite and others. And I haven't grown in soil for a few years now, switched to hydro and make thing much easier.

Not sure, but what is MG soil anyway.

Grim


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 30, 2006)

Grim Reefer said:
			
		

> You could be right. However I have never grown with that type of soil. From my research in the past, it was stated not to be good, plus is it also a known facted that bark produces acid as it breaks down.
> I have always mix my own soil with wormcasting, Bat Guano, Greensand, purelite and others. And I haven't grown in soil for a few years now, switched to hydro and make thing much easier.
> 
> Not sure, but what is MG soil anyway.
> ...


*I here ya Grim. I have read many threads about people not liking MG Miracle Grow soil because of the nutes that are in it. We have found as long as you use the nutes in very small doses the plants will stay healthy. We tried other soils but always had somekind of problems with them this is why we have stuck with MG soil. *


----------



## Grim Reefer (Aug 30, 2006)

Hold on is that miracle grow soil. You got be kidding me. It is a well known fact that miracle grow soil contains high amounts of acid. And it is developed so that weed will have a very hard time growing in it. It also lacks magnesium which is in high demand with flowering. I am not trying to say you are wrong and it is good that you had good luck with it, however I would never use any type miracle grow products with growing bud (will cause high salt build up and in turn will cause nuke lockout).


----------



## Grim Reefer (Aug 30, 2006)

I will say this; what ever works for you than that's cool with me. No offence intended.

Peace,
Grim


----------



## Grim Reefer (Aug 30, 2006)

The Brother's Grunt, I checked your pics (Damn nice). You grew that in MG soil, humm. Very impressive I must say. Your ladies look mighty tasty and must have one hell of a kick, not bad at all.

Grim


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 30, 2006)

*No problem Grim. Like i said i have never had any problems with it that's why we still use it. As far as MG nutes go we don't use them we use Fox Farm nutes. It's funny you say they have a hard time growing in it because our plants grow just as big and fast as any other plants grown. Here is a pic of a mother plant that is 6 weeks old and grown from seed in MG soil. **Thanks for the compliment Grim. *


----------



## Grim Reefer (Aug 30, 2006)

MG soil, humm. I have been corrected. Mother plant seems to be very healthy. With MG soil, and during flowering stage, do you need to leach the soil? I'm learning something new (good day). If I seemed to be close minded, my bad.

Grim


----------



## Hick (Aug 30, 2006)

heee hee hee..hey Grimm, my experiences with MG were not as productive as TBG's either. He does a stellar job, ehh?
I found that a lot of garlic made the "crow" taste better, too....


----------



## advocate (Aug 30, 2006)

At least you tried it Hick, my observation has been, (correct me if I'm wrong) that 99.9% of those who "bad mouth" MG soil are those who have never tried it...


----------



## Mutt (Aug 30, 2006)

Grim Reefer said:
			
		

> MG soil, humm. I have been corrected. Mother plant seems to be very healthy. With MG soil, and during flowering stage, do you need to leach the soil? I'm learning something new (good day). If I seemed to be close minded, my bad.
> 
> Grim


 
Hey Grim and TBG, mind if I chime in. I will say. MG is not too bad for veg. I've had to use it or use cheapo generic potting soil. and the cheap stuff pitched me a fit and a half. MG didn't do me any wrong. 
but..I will say MG ferts for 3 months. So care must be taken when switching to Flower ferts. I myself would not be opposed to a good flush 2-3 weeks into flower. (after the stretch) then switch to the Bloom ferts. IMHO
but the MG green goo of death is a nono. That green powder is crapola.


----------



## Grim Reefer (Aug 30, 2006)

Hick: LOL, yea it seemed a tab bit small for 6 weeks. Mother plant (small). Using my own blend I have had them around 2 feet tall and looking like trees within 3.5 to 4 weeks, but to each their own. 

Advocate: Not bad mouthing soil, just stating facts about the product. My concern is buying soil from a bag and one really does not know what is in it. Wood chips is a good sign of bad soil for growing weed.

However, to each thier own. I will not use MG products. Hell, I don't even use MG in my garden, let alone on my bud.

Peace,
Grim


----------



## advocate (Aug 30, 2006)

I agree with mutt, the MG powder is crap but the SOIL has done me well, flush well in flowering... then add flowering nutes in VERY small quanities...


----------



## advocate (Aug 30, 2006)

MG soil, EXACTLY 5 Weeks old, Very healthy, very tight nodes...


----------



## advocate (Aug 30, 2006)

Grim-   I agree that it's a crap shoot with the mystery bag, but for a beginner who wants modest results with minimal amount of hassle it can't be beat, I tried to self fertilize but ended up burning, was unable to replicate the MG results so I reverted back to it... The last sativa I grew with it maxed out over 7 feet, had to top it when it hit the ceiling, I believe the height is dictated by the strain...


----------



## Grim Reefer (Aug 30, 2006)

Advocate: 5 weeks seem kinda small. How long do you plan on vegging them?
5 weeks with the right enviroment should be at least 2 feet tall. I agree they are healthy, but exstreamly small for 5 weeks. Rule of thumb is to wait until they are at least 12 inches before flowering. Well, one could assume it will take you another 5 to 6 weeks to get there. If the salts in the soil does not kill them first. I would not have the patients to wait 10 to 12 weeks to start flowering. Normal grow from start to finished would be between 12 to 14 weeks and done. You guys are taking to much of a chance, 24 hour light cycle for 10 to 12 weeks is a problem waiting to happen.

I grew a super skunk, 13 weeks from beginning to end. It produce close to 14 ounces. No seeds and the shit would make you stupid.

I have not idea where you people get this info to grow weed with MG soil (so far not that impressed). The way I see it, if this plant is worth so much money, then why would I use cheap soil. 

If you use the best, then one would expect the best. 

If you want the best, then I recommend this place.
http://www.wormsway.com

I wish you all well,
Grim


----------



## advocate (Aug 30, 2006)

Grim- the picture is deceptive, (taken from above), those are 5 gallon containers and the plants are over 1 foot tall, I will start flowering today, right on schedule, from seed to finish in 13-15 weeks, the sativas were 3 feet tall at five weeks..


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 30, 2006)

*OK this will be my last post in this thread. All the mother plants you see in the pics are 6 weeks old and have been topped and tied down and they are still over a foot tall. If we didn't top them and tie them down they would be well over the 2 feet your talking about. Here is another pic of our current White Widow grow. 22 White Widow clones 6 weeks into flower each one over 3 feet tall. *


----------



## advocate (Aug 30, 2006)

I stand by my statements:
(1) Those who deny it have never tried it.. (unobjective opinions)
(2) For a beginner it's modest results with minimal hassle..(water plants)
(3) The height is dictated by the strain (look at "lowrider")


----------



## astra007 (Aug 30, 2006)

if i will not get sworn at for posting here; i would like to mention something as i am familiar with SCOTT's miracle grow *soils.*  brothers grunt, do you use *garden or potting *soil and then which of the line are you using; *the organic or the chem.*  if you all would be so kind to go to   www.miraclegrow.com  and see the massive product line and the application of each, i think alot of the varying results would be cleared up.


----------



## advocate (Aug 30, 2006)

Good point astra, Miracle-Gro® Potting Mix here, and you TBG?
(The "garden" mix may have large pieces of "wood" in it, whereas, the "potting" mix does not)


----------



## stoner 420 (Aug 30, 2006)

TBG back to the first page where u asked me how often i watered them...... i have started watering them once a day or mayb every two days depending on how long it takes for the soil to dry out..... the pics i posted of the sprouts do they look like they should or should i start over........ i will probably force flower in about 4 weeks is this a good time or should i wait to let them go by them selfs when i put the plants into flower should i flush and find a good bloom fert and if so what is a good fert for flowering that i can get at like lowes or home depot cause i do not order online........ i appreciate the advice from all of u and Astra i apologize for the statements i made................ i have started to see new growth and over night i have had two leaves on each sprout start to show so i think it was just the stress of the transplant........ Thanks again for the help and pls keep it comeing


----------



## Stoney Bud (Aug 30, 2006)

All this talk about dirt.

Hehehe

Does MG have any Hydro nutes? Hhahaahahahahahahhaahahaha

Mybad!


----------



## astra007 (Aug 30, 2006)

dont know stoney bud; try the link............  hehehehe


----------

